# Rent a stump grinder or "hire" a stumpgrinder?



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Over the course of who knows how many years a HUGE oak tree grew in my backyard. In 2007 it fell over in a rainstorm. The landscaping crew that came to my house (wasn't my house at the time) whipped out a stump grinder and a chainsaw but seemed to do only 1/2 a job..... about 1/2 of the stump is still sticking out of the ground. It was covered w/ a mound of dirt but it is EXACTLY where I want my deck stairs to land so it's gotta go ......

The tree was big, the trunk was probably around 2' in diameter. Whether the fact that it has been buried in dirt since 2007 is a good or bad thing ... well I don't know.

Either way .... I'm a sucker for machinery and tools, a stump grinder looks both fun and intimidating. I'm torn here..... hire a guy to come do it or do it myself?

Advantages to doing it myself: I get to use a giant piece of machinery I've never used before, there are also 2 other smaller stumps which I'll wipe out while I have it.

Advantages of hiring someone: Well ... I've never used a stump grinder before, so it takes a lot of variables out of the equation.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

A tree guy took down a big old pecan tree across the street. His stump grinder had a disc about 2 feet across with teeth bigger than my thumb. He got the job done in about 10 minutes. Makes great mulch, btw.

It really didn't look like a DIY kind of machine.


----------



## FixitDragon (Feb 9, 2011)

I did this once, it was a workout. I suppose it depends on the machine, but the one I rented was very heavy and not self propelled. So I had to muscle it on and off the trailer, muscle it around the yard. Once at the stump I started the motor which was direct drive to the grinding wheel. You set the one wheel brake for the piviot point, and then used muscle to piviot the grinding wheel back and forth across the stump. I did half a dozen smaller stumps around the yard Not by any means complicated, but I was pretty tired by the end of the day!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Go ahead coconut rent one and let us know how it went. Eveyone needs a good workout once in a while.

I used to have one of those but I broke up with her.......:laughing:

Mark


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

FYI ......oak chips stink!!!!! They smell awful as they decompose.

If you can afford it, hire someone to grind it and remove the "mulch".
He'll have a truck, the knowhow and a dump place for the chips.

I'm sure there's something else that requires your expertise on wifey's honey-do list......:whistling2:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

We had a large oak tree in our front yard, that went up about 10' to where the main trunk, a little over 6' diameter at grade, split into three trunks, so it had started as three separate little guys that grew into one. Anyway, it died, probably about 10 years ago, but was fortunately within the right-of-way of the road, so I managed to get the county to cut it down, after which we and a few neighbors cut it up. So, knowing that it would be well past my time on this earth before the stump rotted away, I was pondering the same thing that you are, Pete. Then, sometime within the next couple of weeks, I went home to get something in the middle of the day, and there was a county truck with one of their trailer type stump grinders hooked to the back of it, taking care of it for me. Being a "guy thing", naturally, I grabbed my hard hat, saftey goggles, and ear muffs from the truck, and was going to watch for a bit. About the time I got to what I considered a "close enough" point, the grinder made the damnest racket, and, despite its' size and being hooked to the truck, kicked up out of the ground, went sideways a couple of feet, and dropped back down. Okay, too long of a story, so bottom line is that there had been a rock, about 18" or so in diameter, in between those three little seedlings, and it was now buried right in the middle of that stump. We messed around with that quite a while, but finally got the rock out, and they finished grinding. Obviously a bit unusual situation, but your inquiry reminded me of that.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmm... good stuff here. I think I'll at least get an estimate or two from a tree service. It looks to be around $200 to rent the stump grinder, and I'd do a total of 3 stumps.

The other 2 stumps aren't a priority, I would have never even thought to remove them unless I had the grinder sitting there. With just the 1 stump it might actually be cheaper to have someone do it.

My brother in law is going to be bummed, he was looking forward to playing with that thing LOL.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

If the tree isn't green it won't take much time at all. I rented one last Labor day weekend and it took out old stumps in 30 minutes but took DAYS to get the green ones. I couldn't even get it below ground. Lesson learned. I should have waited. I used a big self-propelled monster. Do it yourself!


----------



## LordOfChaos (Mar 19, 2011)

If the stump has been there since 2007 it may be rotted enough to take a pick axe to and dig it out yourself.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

One stump probably would not be worth the hassle unless you just want to try this out. But if you have 3 stumps the savings start racking up.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I dug out around the stump this weekend. This guy is BIG - real big!!!

I hit it w/ an axe a couple of places just to get a feel for it. It's not hard as granite, but definitely not "balsawood soft" either.

There's an arborist coming this week to speak w/ me about care for the rest of my trees - I might have to ask him for an estimate on just having this done. I didn't realize the size of this thing - this picture doesn't really do it justice.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks liek a lot of digging. I think when they grind a stump they don't remove that much. The ones I had done they just ground down like 6-12 inches from what is visible.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

6" below ground is all I need. Like I said - the picture is deceptive. The stump is at least 4' across and that rock in the back there is a little bigger than a 50lb bag o' sand - it was a LOT of fun getting out.


----------



## LordOfChaos (Mar 19, 2011)

How about a fire? Looks like a good spot for a nice little pit. Put some nice dry wood and kindling on top, grab some friends and beers and have a little gathering and take care of your stump (maybe). :furious:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Clean it with the hose, let it dry, then set it on fire. The fire should be able to burn it down below ground level, hopefully. You'd probably need to get a fire permit for this. Seems like the easiest way imo. Though renting that stump grinder does sound fun too.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Thought about the fire thing. This sucker is way too "juicy" to burn. It's been underground since 2007.


----------



## pjordan4477 (Mar 15, 2011)

CoconutPete said:


> Thought about the fire thing. This sucker is way too "juicy" to burn. It's been underground since 2007.


 
Leave it uncovered for a week and it'll burn.

I had this same issue for a couple smaller stumps. It was $90 to rent one for hour working hours. A company did it for $125 and they were there for 45 minutes, tops.

Watching them work it, made me glad I chose them, it would have taken me twice that long.


----------



## thomask (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Pete,

IMO I would call in a pro, mix you one (or more) of those coconut cool drinks with an umbrella in it, stand well back, and watch the fun.:drink:

I do admire your work ethic but those stumpgrinders can become hostile at times.

Keep us posted on your progress building the deck stairs. :thumbup:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

All right so I'm exploring 2 options here. Getting an estimate today at 3.

I also spoke w/ the rental place. I'm pretty sure Tim "the toolman" Taylor is a real-life person and is working there. I asked him if he stocked both the models on the website and his reponse was "Oh yeah, I have the little one too, but you don't really want that one unless you are tearing up small pine tree sumps. For the real work you want the big boy".


----------



## thomask (Apr 5, 2011)

CoconutPete said:


> All right so I'm exploring 2 options here. Getting an estimate today at 3.
> 
> I also spoke w/ the rental place. I'm pretty sure Tim "the toolman" Taylor is a real-life person and is working there. I asked him if he stocked both the models on the website and his reponse was "Oh yeah, I have the little one too, but you don't really want that one unless you are tearing up small pine tree sumps. For the real work you want the big boy".


Hey Pete,

This is getting interesting, we will be standing by.

Just keep in mind if you do hire it done you might ask if you can take the wheel for a spin.:thumbup: 

Kinda like flying with an instructor.:yes:


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

make sure the video recorder is running. i want to see the carnage. If you are succesful and we some day meet I will buy you the biggest beer. If you end up in the hispital I will buy you two.

You can do it!


----------



## LordOfChaos (Mar 19, 2011)

thomask said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> This is getting interesting, we will be standing by.
> 
> ...


That would be cool... I just imagine there would be liability issues, and IF they did allow it, they may not be properly insured


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

IS there really a Coconut Pete's Paella?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I haven't forgotten about this thread - things are still progressing.

First estimate was insanely high - at least I think it was ($465).

2 more coming tomorrow to give me one (they always say get 3 I think - right?)

As long as one of them is decent I will probably have them do it, HOWEVER, if they come in anywhere near the first guy then I'm doign it myself. It's $200 a day for the big self-propelled remote controlled one!!!!!

And to answer the other question, YES there is a Coconut Pete's paella! If you have some time I highly recommend the movie "Club Dread" - one of Bill Paxton's best flicks and the inspiration for my username.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

that is a big stump. The price may not be out of line and an indicator of the difficulty of this stump. Did you ask why it was so much?


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

beerdog said:


> that is a big stump. The price may not be out of line and an indicator of the difficulty of this stump. Did you ask why it was so much?


No I didn't. If they all come back in the same range then I will definitely ask. The first estimate is from the guy who took care of the trees while the nice old lady lived there for 30 years prior to us.

If he is in the same class as the "contractor" who redid the bathroom or some of the other stuff while she lived there then I know why it was so much.......

The stump is definitely big - no doubt, but only about 1/3 or 1/4 of it actually sticks above ground right now, the rest is right around ground level so the amount of grinding is not as large as it seems.


----------



## thomask (Apr 5, 2011)

You may just say to them if you could do it for ---I am ready to hire you.

Sounds like 200. or so is a magic number. Not bad for about one or two hours work.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

OK boys and girls we have a winner.

Guy # 1: $465
Guy # 2: Didn't call back (Left messages Thursday)
Guy # 3: $175 plus tax
Guy # 4: Didn't call back (Message Thursday also)

Sorry..... not going to be renting a stump grinder this time - $200 bux for the "big-boy" rental or 175 plus tax to have him do it ........ seems like a no-brainer.

I'm going to do my best to work from home that day and snap some shots though!


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you live in Denmark?


----------



## thomask (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds good Pete:yes:and much safer for you.

Is it amazing that of four people in the business that only two wanted to work.

Where has our work ethic gone? 

Business 101: "IF YOU DON'T TAKE CARE OF YOUR CUSTOMERS SOMEONE ELSE WILL"


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Pics to come. I'll rent a cement mixer when this is all over -that way I'll at least get to rent SOME kind of machinery to finish my stairs and my wife won't be worried while I'm out there ......

This is at my house in Connecticut. I split my time between Denmark and the United States - although these days I'm in Connecticut most of the time.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good choice in hiring it out. I just cut 3 smaller (12-18") cedar & spruce down the other day and the individual ground them about 12" below in less than 30 mins. Although your's is substantially larger, they won't have to re-position much, so it shouldn't take long at all with the right equipment.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

HUGE stump grinder FTW! I dont' want to guess on what this thing weighed, but it had one tire on top of a 1" thick piece of slate for a few minutes and it snapped the slate into 4 pieces! Serious piece of machinery. I'm very glad I got to watch it, but also very glad I didn't operate it. Took him around an hour and all I had was a giant hole filled w/ mulch. Spent most of the day yesterday tamping, setting the form and pouring concrete.


----------

